

Ask HN: How to find solvable problems if you're a great problem-solver? - naf

The advice people tend to give to build a successful startup is to solve problems you encounter yourself. But how do I come up with marketable solutions if I&#x27;m already an expert in solving problems in my own manner?
======
zachlatta
Every time you run into a problem or think that something might be neat, write
it down. I started doing this a year ago and haven't run short of ideas I'm
passionate about since.

~~~
naf
That's a great idea. It just seems that every problem I run into has already
been solved.

------
zombio
What you're saying is you've solved problems that other people can't solve
themselves... isn't that the basis for almost any startup?

~~~
naf
Yes, it is. But I can't recognise my own problems anymore, because I've become
so good at solving them myself.

~~~
cprncus
If you no longer have any more problems _at all_ , sounds like you are either
the next generation of humankind or you aren't pushing things enough. I
suspect it's the latter.

~~~
naf
I'm talking about practical/technical problems of course.

